# 2010 Macbook Pro Random Reboots



## Cbecks (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I can perhaps get some help here. My MacBook has been randomly rebooting for the past few months, sometimes as often as 3-4 times a day. I've tried reformating, fresh installs of mountain lion, memory tests and reseating ram. It also reboots when I boot into Windows as well. Honestly I'm stumped..

Here is what my last 2 error messages look like.

Sun Nov 18 16:55:30 2012
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff80176b7bd5): Kernel trap at 0xffffff80176e0940, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x0000000080010033, CR2: 0x0000000000001044, CR3: 0x00000000138cb013, CR4: 0x00000000000206e0
RAX: 0x0000000008108054, RBX: 0x0000000000001004, RCX: 0x0000000008108054, RDX: 0xffffff8022001000
RSP: 0xffffff809321b930, RBP: 0xffffff809321b9a0, RSI: 0xffffff802488c930, RDI: 0xffffff803009ca90
R8: 0xffffff802488c930, R9: 0x0000000000000000, R10: 0x00007fc0ed059001, R11: 0x0000000000000246
R12: 0x0000000013b1de7e, R13: 0xffffff80239b45d0, R14: 0xffffff809321bda8, R15: 0x0000000000000008
RFL: 0x0000000000010202, RIP: 0xffffff80176e0940, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0x0000000000001044, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x2

Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff809321b5d0 : 0xffffff801761d626 
0xffffff809321b640 : 0xffffff80176b7bd5 
0xffffff809321b810 : 0xffffff80176ce4ed 
0xffffff809321b830 : 0xffffff80176e0940 
0xffffff809321b9a0 : 0xffffff80176eb955 
0xffffff809321ba20 : 0xffffff80176eb18e 
0xffffff809321bae0 : 0xffffff8017709190 
0xffffff809321bb90 : 0xffffff80176fbb49 
0xffffff809321bc40 : 0xffffff80176fc422 
0xffffff809321bf50 : 0xffffff80179e182a 
0xffffff809321bfb0 : 0xffffff80176ced33

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: mdworker

Mac OS version:
12C60

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 69A5853F-375A-3EF4-9247-478FD0247333
Kernel slide: 0x0000000017400000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8017600000
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 34893160649944
last loaded kext at 199344643580: com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8 (addr 0xffffff7f999e1000, size 229376)
last unloaded kext at 147911745700: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI	5.2.5 (addr 0xffffff7f98681000, size 65536)
loaded kexts:
com.nvidia.CUDA	1.1.0
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.filesystems.ntfs	3.10
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.69
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.2.11
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.10
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.GeForce	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.33
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.6.0
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.2d6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	320.15
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	34
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.5.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	602.15.22
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.2.5b3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	196.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	4.0.39
com.apple.security.quarantine	2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	196.0.0
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.6
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.9fc10
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	86.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.AppleBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	8.0.0
com.apple.NVDAResman	8.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.5
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.5
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.2.0d16
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.4d2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	235.7
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	500.15
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.2b1
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.8.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	220
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	344
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.21
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.7.2
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0

Tue Nov 13 08:57:09 2012
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff80056b7bd5): Kernel trap at 0xffffff7f8765db57, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x0000000080010033, CR2: 0xffffff80c3ce9d24, CR3: 0x000000010eb3c06d, CR4: 0x00000000000206e0
RAX: 0x0000000000000000, RBX: 0xffffff80c3ce9d26, RCX: 0x00000000ffffffff, RDX: 0x0000000000000001
RSP: 0xffffff808046b6e0, RBP: 0xffffff808046b7f0, RSI: 0x0000000000000001, RDI: 0x0000000000000000
R8: 0x00000000ffffffbf, R9: 0x0000000000000210, R10: 0x0000000000000001, R11: 0x0000000000000001
R12: 0xffffff8013685000, R13: 0x00000000000000dd, R14: 0x0000000000000210, R15: 0x0000000000000000
RFL: 0x0000000000010246, RIP: 0xffffff7f8765db57, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0xffffff80c3ce9d24, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x2

Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff808046b380 : 0xffffff800561d626 
0xffffff808046b3f0 : 0xffffff80056b7bd5 
0xffffff808046b5c0 : 0xffffff80056ce4ed 
0xffffff808046b5e0 : 0xffffff7f8765db57 
0xffffff808046b7f0 : 0xffffff7f8764499a 
0xffffff808046b820 : 0xffffff7f8767909d 
0xffffff808046b850 : 0xffffff7f8767865f 
0xffffff808046b880 : 0xffffff7f87678dc8 
0xffffff808046b8b0 : 0xffffff7f8767f1e9 
0xffffff808046b9b0 : 0xffffff7f87649f88 
0xffffff808046b9e0 : 0xffffff7f876787a2 
0xffffff808046ba10 : 0xffffff7f87648f61 
0xffffff808046bb40 : 0xffffff7f87647664 
0xffffff808046bba0 : 0xffffff8005a65bc9 
0xffffff808046bbc0 : 0xffffff8005a67170 
0xffffff808046bc20 : 0xffffff8005a64b8f 
0xffffff808046bd70 : 0xffffff80056981e1 
0xffffff808046be80 : 0xffffff8005620aed 
0xffffff808046beb0 : 0xffffff8005610448 
0xffffff808046bf00 : 0xffffff800561961b 
0xffffff808046bf70 : 0xffffff80056a5b16 
0xffffff808046bfb0 : 0xffffff80056ced53 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics(8.0)[BDE59B66-6C1A-3B10-964C-B4D7296C2D3D]@0xffffff7f8763d000->0xffffff7f876fcfff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.7.2)[B1B77B26-7984-302F-BA8E-544DD3D75E73]@0xffffff7f85c50000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3.5)[86DDB71C-A73A-3EBE-AC44-0BC9A38B9A44]@0xffffff7f86a3e000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3.5)[803496D0-ADAD-3ADB-B071-8A0A197DA53D]@0xffffff7f869d9000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: WebProcess

Mac OS version:
12C60

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 69A5853F-375A-3EF4-9247-478FD0247333
Kernel slide: 0x0000000005400000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8005600000
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 42906476469761
last loaded kext at 41266632158583: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC	4.1.22 (addr 0xffffff7f8782b000, size 16384)
last unloaded kext at 41447519626852: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC	4.1.22 (addr 0xffffff7f8782b000, size 12288)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8
com.apple.filesystems.udf	2.3
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.filesystems.ntfs	3.10
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.69
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.10
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.3.1f2
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.GeForce	8.0.0
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.2.5b3
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.2d0
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	602.15.22
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.6.0
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.33
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.2d6
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	235.4
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	34
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	320.15
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	235.4
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.5.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	196.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	4.0.39
com.apple.security.quarantine	2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	196.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	86.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.6
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.9fc10
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.0.9f33
com.apple.iokit.AppleBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.2b1
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	500.15
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.2.0d16
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	8.0.0
com.apple.NVDAResman	8.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.4d2
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	235.7
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.8.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	220
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	344
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.21
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.7.2
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
Model: MacBookPro6,2, BootROM MBP61.0057.B0F, 2 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.66 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.58f16
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics, Intel HD Graphics, Built-In, 288 MB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, PCIe, 512 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54313235533654465238432D47372020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54313235533654465238432D47372020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.81.22)
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.9f33 10885, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: TOSHIBA MK5065GSXF, 500.11 GB
Serial ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-898
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 5
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8218, 0xfa113000 / 7
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0236, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa130000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 4
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8507, 0xfd110000 / 3

The apple store has done absolutely nothing to help. Their diagnostic program finds nothing so they refuse to do anything. Thanks again!


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it running off the adapter when this occurs or off battery? any clock reset messages when it restarts (if so, then i would consider battery) if not perhaps it is an SMC issue.

Make sure you have this firmware update installed. http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1474

If you are plagued with slow load times and spinning color wheels as well i would lean towards hard drive failures. Try running disk utility.


----------

